# Need a couple folks for a couple days!



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Tues.I need 2 people for an inshore trip

Wed.weather looks really good for getting offshore need 2 people to make a trip work


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

The inshore trip will be Tuesday and the offshore trip on Wed.


----------



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

how much?


----------



## pikil06 (Nov 7, 2008)

Looking good! Glad to see some folks needing some extra hands in the area! I would be able to make trips on the weekend and can pay my own way and pull my own weight. Let me know if you need another for a weekend trip, inshore or off! Thanks! OTherwise, during the week, if its after 5pm i can try to do something if i have advanced notice due to work during the week.


----------

